# MECA Winter Soundfest Triple Point Glendale AZ



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Hope to see everyone 1/12/14!!

Triple Point Event!!!


Hosted by Wired for Sound
6013 W Glendale Ave
Glendale Az 85301

SQL Judging Starts at 9AM
SPL Judging Starts at 1:30PM


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

bumper


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I would have gone if it was on Saturday. To far to haul back to LA for work Monday morning.


----------

